# Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?



## Pilkman (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich liebäugel mit der Anschaffung eines führerscheinfreien 5PS/4-Takt-Außenborders und wollte fragen, welche Modelle sich generell bewährt haben bzw. welche Modelle empfehlenswert sind?

Da der Motor getrennt vom Boot transportiert wird, wäre ein geringes Gewicht in Relation zur 4-Takt-Eigenschaft ein Kriterium, ein separater Tank sollte auch anschließbar sein. Ansonsten ist ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis natürlich auch sehr angenehm...


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Hi,
ich habe mich nicht mehr um diese Größe gekümmert. Preis/Leistung ist allerdings mehr, als der billigste, den es gibt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es mittlerweile einen 5 PS 2 Zylinder gibt. Wenn ja, würde ich den bevorzugen. Einzylinder 4takter sind die gleichen nagelnden Nähmaschinen, wie 1zylinder 2takter.


----------



## Torsk1 (19. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Da der Motor getrennt vom Boot transportiert wird


 
Da hab ich jetzt mal ne Frage, darf man einen 4takter liegend transportieren;+


----------



## Klaus S. (19. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Darf man liegend transportieren. Ich hab ein Honda 4,5 BF Viertakter und kann nur sagen das er sehr zuverlässig ist. Selbst nach 1/2 Jahr spingt er nach den ersten Zug an. Der Nachteil beim 4-Takter ist das relativ hohe Gewicht. Der Honda wird um die 30 Kg wiegen. Dafür ist er aber sehr gut zum Schleppangeln da die Kerze auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nicht so schnell verrust. Der Motor ist auch lange nicht so laut wie der 2-Takter und es fällt auch das Öl im Benzin weg. Ich kann den Honda-Motor bedenkenlos empfehlen. Eine Alternative wäre noch ein Tohatsu der nicht ganz so teuer ist wie der Honda. 

Ich hab den Honda nun seit ca. 5 jahren und hab noch nichts... rein gar nichts mit den Motor gehabt. Alles was ich bisher an Wartung gemacht habe ist das ich 2 Mal die Zündkerze gereinigt habe und 1 Mal das Motoröl gewechselt habe. Im Winter wird er im Schuppen gelagert und das Restwasser aus den Kühlkreislauf (damit nicht einfriert) bekommt man mit paar Mal ziehen am Starterseil raus.


----------



## detlefb (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*



> Ich weiß nicht, ob es mittlerweile einen 5 PS 2 Zylinder gibt.



nicht mit 5PS aber nut knapp drüber der  			 			Yamaha F6 A.

Entscheidend ist die Leistung an der Propellerwelle um einen FS-Freien AB zu haben.

Gffs gibt auch eine Liste beim BSH Auskunft darüber:

http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie Sportbootmotoren/index.jsp


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

MoinMoin!

Ich hab den F6A Yamaha (als 8 PSer). Er hat zwei Zylinder die Ihn sehr 
laufruhig machen. Man darf Ihn nur in zwei Lagen transportieren 
(erste normal hängend zweite auf der Pinne liegend).

Bei allen anderen Positionen kann das Öl auslaufen. Der Motor ist klasse 
hat aber einen schweren Nachteil, 37KG bringt er auf die Waage 
was ein rumschleppen echt ätzend werden lässt.

Hab bei den kleinen 5-6 PS Motoren noch keinen Favoriten. Nur einen 
Johnson würde ich nicht nehmen, das ist aber wohl mehr ne Geschmacksache 
oder liegt an der weissen Farbe 

Die Tohatsu Motoren sind klein, leicht und günstig. Und es sind echte Arbeitsmaschienen.


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

@ Dolfin

Ist klar, in Deiner Bootsklasse kommen solche kleinen Motoren ja auch eher als Zweitmotor in Frage... :q

Was meinst Du mit Deinem Satz, dass "Preis/Leistung allerdings mehr ist, als der billigste, den es gibt..." #h

@ Torsk1

Siehst, um sowas hätte ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht... |kopfkrat ... denn im Kofferraum würde der Motor natürlich liegend transportiert werden. 

Vielleicht kann da ja auch noch jemand was zu sagen...

@ Klaus S.

Den Honda hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, der ist mit unter meinen Favoriten. Zumindest die größeren Honda-Viertakter sieht man bei uns auf den Gewässern sehr häufig an den Booten.

Fährst Du Deinen auch mit einem separaten Tank oder hast Du Trichter und Kanister dabei?

@ detlefb

Stimmt, entscheidend ist Leistung an der Welle - ich hab die Überschrift nur so gewählt, weil sich die Bezeichnung "5PS" bei den meisten so angebürgert hat und jeder gleich Bescheid weiss.

@ Torsk_NI

Hmm, Du hast also einen dieser Zwei-Zylinder... |kopfkrat ... aber 37kg sind ja echt bald ein KO-Kriterium... #t ... ich hatte mir eigentlich so um die 25kg vorgestellt, dass kann man ja noch halbwegs passabel handeln.

Was heißt eigentlich, "auf der Pinne liegend" transportieren? Praktisch so wie am Spiegel hängend, halt nur in "hochgeklappter" Position und im Auto gegen ein seitliches Wegklappen fixiert? Oder seitlich auf der Pinne liegend?


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Nein, 
Du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Es ging nicht um Bootsklasse.Auch ich habe nicht gleich in dieser Klasse angefangen. Es ging darum, das ich über die aktuelle Situation nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden bin. Ich habe aber an einem anderen Boot einen 4er und einen 6er Honda als Nebenmotor gefahren. Da habe ich schon meine Erfahrungen machen können. Daher mein Hinweis, das das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis mehr ist, als "wo bekomme ich den billigsten 4takter"
Aus diesen Erfahrungen kann ich nur sagen, und das kann man auch aus Datenblättern ablesen, das ein Einzylinder sich bei 2 bzw. 4taktern nicht sehr groß im Lärmpegel unterscheidet. Die anderen Vorteile des 4takters bleiben schon erhalten. Wenn Du aber eine wirkliche Verbesserung willst, ist der 2Zylinder 4takter ein echter Fortschritt.


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Hi Dolfin,

alles klar, jetzt verstehe ich Dich.


----------



## Klaus S. (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Der Honda Motor hat einen seperaten Tank. Der Verbrauch ist sehr gering so das man mit 12 Litern (Tankinhalt) den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend fahren kann. 
Die Honda Motoren haben extra solch Zapfen auf den der Motor liegend abgelgt wird. Achja, ne Ladespule haben die auch noch. 
Gewicht beträgt 27,5 KG inkl. 0,5 Liter Motoröl.

Was für mich am wichtigsten ist, ist das er stets beim ersten Zug angesprungen ist. Ich hatte vorher ein Johnson und da hab ich mir manchmal ein Ast gezogen bis er endlich lief.


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> ... achja, ne Ladespule haben die auch noch.  ...



Dumme Laienfrage: Wozu dient die?


----------



## Klaus S. (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Zum Batterie laden |supergri
Wenn du z.B. ein Radio oder Beleuchtung an Bord hast dann kannst du die Batterie dafür während der Fahrt wieder aufladen. 
Am besten sind für Boote Bleigelbatterien (nicht ganz billig). Die können nicht auslaufen wenn sie mal umkippen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Moin!

Seitlich auf der Pinne liegend.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Am besten sind für Boote Bleigelbatterien (nicht ganz billig). Die können nicht auslaufen wenn sie mal umkippen.




Das ist ein positiv Argument negativ ist, dass Gelakkus einen
gleichmäßigen Ladestrom brauchen. Den können Bootsmotoren 
nicht bieten und desshalb gehen die Batterien recht schnell kaputt.

Desshalb bin ich wieder auf eine normale 
wartungsarme umgestiegen.


----------



## Pilkman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

@ Klaus S.

THX, also sowas wie ´ne Lichtmaschine am Auto. 
Danke für die Info! #6

@ Torsk_NI

Hab mal geluschert, von Honda gibt´s auch ´nen 2-Zylinder in der 6-PS-Klasse. Umrüstbar auf führerscheinfrei oder auf 8 PS, der hat dann aber auch ein ähnlich hohes Gewicht wie Dein Yamaha und kostet knapp 2000 Euronen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Den Yamaha F6 bekommst Du mit etwas Glück noch für ~1300€ +/-100€.
Ich würd mich aber ranhalten, da der Motor so nicht mehr gebaut/verkauft wird.

Ich hab meinen aus Köln von Marine Olbermann vielleicht haben die noch einen für Dich.
Der Motor ist dann Führerscheinfrei, wenn Du dann wie ich die 8 PS haben willst werden nochmal ca 300€ für den Umrüstsatz fällig.


----------



## Kay (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Moinsen Pilkman #h

Alles fit bei Dir? Wollte mal fragen ob Du den Motor primär zum "Strecke machen" brauchst oder eher zum Schleppen und Co.?

Bin zwar selbst kein Bootseigner aber habe viele Bekannte und Freunde mit schwimmbarem Untersatz. :q Im Allgemeinem schwört man auf Honda und Yamaha. Und in Besonderem auch auf die ganz "Lütten" von Honda. Der neueste Vertreter ist z.B. der hier: http://www.honda.de/content/marine/aussenbordmotoren_bf_23_daten.php?mv=674

Wäre bei schmalem Geldbeutel und als Schleppmotor sicher ein sehr zuverlässiger Begleiter. 

Gruss aus Hamburg
Kay


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Seitlich auf der Pinne liegend.


 

genau...ist auch immer ein aufkleber drauf...

ps. habe zum schleppen einen 5ps 4tackt tohatsu und nie probleme damit gehabt...


----------



## heinzrch (21. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Ich hab nen F4A, sehr zuverlässig und sparsam, aber halt ein ziemlich rauher Geselle.
Wenn dein Boot und dein Geldbeutel nen 2-Zylinder vertragen, nimm lieber so einen....


----------



## AndreL (21. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Hi,
mal etwas allgemeines zu den Yamaha F6/F8 Motoren. Also die Motoren F6/F8 gehören alle zur F8er Familie. Selber Hubraum selbes Getriebe usw. Unterschiede: F6A 4,4KW (6PS) Leistung, F6B (das ist der Führerscheinfreie) 3,7KW (5PS) Leistung und zu guter Letzt der F8 5,9 KW (8PS) Leistung. Es gibt beispielsweise keinen F6A mit 8PS. Das steht dann zwar nach dem Umrüsten noch auf den Typenschild, aber es ist technisch und rechtlich ein F8! Es ist auch nicht so, das es den F6 nicht mehr gibt, bzw. das er nicht mehr verkauft wird. Es gibt zurzeit offenbar nur den F6B nicht mehr ab Werk, aber den F6A bzw. den F8 gibt es nach wie vor und den kann man immer noch problemlos zum F6B machen, wobei es glaube ich NIEMAND überprüft was das denn nun ist wenn die 6 draufsteht........ Aber das ist eine Glaubensfrage.

Ich würde mir immer wieder den F6 kaufen, super laufruhig, niedrige Drehzahl, wenig Verbrauch, extrem zuverlässig usw. Von den 1 Zylinder Quirls halte ich auch nichts, egal ob 4 oder 2 Takte. Und das Gewicht..... was sind schon 10Kg mehr gegenüber eines 1 Zylinders......


----------



## heinzrch (21. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

ich träum von nem kleinen 2-Zylinder mit vieleicht 100 ccm (2x50 ccm), 25kg und 5PS. 
Mein Pioner 10 läuft nämlich mit dem 4PS und Halbgas genauso schnell wie mit Vollgas da die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit nicht viel mehr hergibt....


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Ich kann Andre nur zustimmen. Bei Honda und auch bei Yamaha sind die 6 und 8 PS 2Zylinder baugleich. Die 6er sind nur gedrosselt. Aber:
Um die 6er als FS freie Motoren zu fahren, sind bei den Motoren bestimmte Drosselungen erforderlich. Es ist natürlich jedem überlassen, das zu beachten oder nicht. Die Wasserschutzpolizei hat aber genauso Lehrgänge, wie man diese Drosselungen erkennt - und ggfls. auch ausser Kraft gesetzte Drosselungen. Das ist genauso, wie bei den Kollegen auf der Strasse und die Motorroller. Es lohnt sich nicht, hier Risiken einzugehen. Die können einem große Probleme machen, wenn man dann doch mal den FS machen möchte.

Richard
Kann dich gut verstehen. Den Unterschied kennt nur der, der es einmal miterlebt hat. Und das Gewicht? Wer läßt nen Dorsch wieder schwimmen, weil er 10 Kilo zuviel hat? Auch der wird zum Auto geschleppt und ist viel schlechter zu tragen


----------



## henningcl (21. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal etwas allgemeines zu den Yamaha F6/F8 Motoren. Also die Motoren F6/F8 gehören alle zur F8er Familie. Selber Hubraum selbes Getriebe usw. Unterschiede: F6A 4,4KW (6PS) Leistung, F6B (das ist der Führerscheinfreie) 3,7KW (5PS) Leistung und zu guter Letzt der F8 5,9 KW (8PS) Leistung. Es gibt beispielsweise keinen F6A mit 8PS. Das steht dann zwar nach dem Umrüsten noch auf den Typenschild, aber es ist technisch und rechtlich ein F8! Es ist auch nicht so, das es den F6 nicht mehr gibt, bzw. das er nicht mehr verkauft wird. Es gibt zurzeit offenbar nur den F6B nicht mehr ab Werk, aber den F6A bzw. den F8 gibt es nach wie vor und den kann man immer noch problemlos zum F6B machen, wobei es glaube ich NIEMAND überprüft was das denn nun ist wenn die 6 draufsteht........ Aber das ist eine Glaubensfrage.
> 
> Ich würde mir immer wieder den F6 kaufen, super laufruhig, niedrige Drehzahl, wenig Verbrauch, extrem zuverlässig usw. Von den 1 Zylinder Quirls halte ich auch nichts, egal ob 4 oder 2 Takte. Und das Gewicht..... was sind schon 10Kg mehr gegenüber eines 1 Zylinders......



hi

was muss an einem f8er gemacht werden um ihn zum f6b umzurüsten?

hast du oder jemand anders eine ahnung?

grüsse
henning


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Ich kann den Honda Motor auch empfehlen.Mit dem habe ich auch angefangen.Allerdings ist der doch ein bischen laut aber dafür Sprit sparend.Riesen Vorteil die Ladespule.
Was man nicht verkennen sollte ist der Wiederverkauf.So einer wird dir quasi aus der Hand gerissen, so war es jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Die Yamaha F6/8 haben auch alle eine Ladespule.

Was ich als Nachteil für den Yamaha sehe ist das die günstigeste Variante 
F6schießmichtot also der mit echten 6PS schon an die 2000€ kostet. Dazu noch die
kosten für Drosselung und Elektrokrimskrams und Du bist mal ganz schnell bei 2300€
für einen 5 PS "starken" Viertakter.

Wenn man den F6B (Führerscheinfrei kosten ca 1300€) 
noch bekommt würde ich den nehmen ansonsten den Honda.
Andernfalls sind die Einzylinder auch nicht schlecht, wir sind ja auch jahrelang mit
den Einzylinder 2Takter aus gekommen und jetzt muss es plötzlich das beste sein 
(bin ja selber nicht besser :q ) Ein Suzuki 5PS, Tohatsu oder Mercury 
sind auch klasse Motoren und nicht mit den alten 2Takt Stinkern zu vergleichen.

Zum Gewicht, das nerft nur wenn man das falsche Auto hat :
Bei einem größeren Kombi stelle ich mir das garnicht so schwer vor den 
Motor da reinzuwuppen. Bei meiner Limo (A4) war das total bescheiden da der Motor
am Langen Arm seitwärtsliegend nur auf die Rückbank gepasst hat. 
Alleine voll ätzend.....

Ich lass die Kiste einfach am Boot hängen und gut ist. 
Da stören die 10KG mehr überhaupt nicht :q


----------



## heinzrch (22. August 2007)

*AW: Führerscheinfreier 5PS/4T-Außenboarder - welcher?*

Das Problem mit nem 2-Zylinder am 3m Boot (Pioner 10) liegt am Gewicht - das Boot ist schon mit dem 20kg 4PSer solo nur mit Pinnenverlängerung von der Mitte aus vernünftig trimm-/fahrbar, mit nem 30 kg Motor wirds noch schlimmer....
Bei größeren Booten oder zu zweit ist das natürlich kein Problem mehr.


----------

